# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Kosten für Arbeiter und Dienstleistungen in Thailand

## schiene

Sicher ist die Spanne der Arbeitslöhne wie überall in der Welt recht unterschiedlich.Auch in Thailand.
Wer in Thailand lebt wird immer mal Handwerker,Hilfskräfte oder ähnliches in Anspruch nehmen.Egal ob für Gartenarbeit,Reinigung,Reperaturarbeiten oder ähnliches.
Was zahlt ihr den Thais pro Stunde,für welche Arbeit und in welcher Gegend?

Beispiel aus unserer Gegend :Stirnrunzeln: Prakhonchai,nähe Buriram,Isaan)Elektriker in Prakhonchai bekommt bei 8 Stunden Arbeit(er ist einer der wenigen der schnell,gut und ordentlich arbeitet :respekt: )600 Bath

Fahrer mit privat Auto bekommt 500-800(je nach Autotyp(alt,neu,wieviele Personen fahren mit) Bath+Benzinkosten für 3-6 Stunden.

Hilfskräfte beim Hausbau.
ca.250 Bath bei 8 Stunden,davon 1 Stunde Pause

"käufliche Liebe"
1-2 Stunden 1300-2000 Bath,(auch wenn euch die Preise hierfür hoch erscheinen,sie sind so!)

Hier noch einmal die gesetzl.Mindestlöhne für Thailand:

Seit dem 14.1.2006 ist der Gesetzliche Mindestlohn auf 168 ThaiBaht pro Tag Festgelegt!

Nachfolgend eine kurze liste von Standard Loehnen die Bezahlt werden in Thailand ... Sortiert nach Positionen.



Position Baht/Monat 


Produktions Manager 71,251 
Personal Manager 67,123 
Office Manager 49,995 
Chef Sekretaer(in) 34,834 



Researcher (Thai) 24,032 
Vertrieb 22,806 
Buero Personal (typisten und aehnliches) 6500 - 15,030 
Fahrer 8,150 
Reinigungskraft 5000 - 7.011 

IT Manager 90,000-100,000 
Web Designer 27,000-38,000 
PC Programmierer 24,000-27,000 
System Analyst 40,000-55,000 
Network security administrator
(With vendor certifications) 65,000-85,000 


Chef Accountant
 20,000 


Elektriker 17,500 
Mechaniker 27,500 
Chemikant 13,000 
Architekt 25,000 
Buchhalter 16,250 
Graphic designer 9,750 
Kunden Service 7,630 
System analyst 18,000


Sozialversicherung (pflicht) ist 4% des Netto Lohns
workman's compensation ist 1% für die ersten 15,000 Baht

Quelle:
http://www.thaiguru.de/25603.xhtml

----------

Weiste Schiene, wenn es kein Anderer macht, schreib ich es dir nun:

Ausser ein paar angelesene Dinge hast du doch nichts drauf. Und Links und Co als die absolute Wahrheit zu sehen und die dann noch als Prediger weiter zu verkünden, verstärkt die Blitzbirne nur um so mehr.

----------


## schiene

na klar Phommel.
Der Link soll als Hinweis auf die "Mindestlöhne"aufmerksam machen.Die von mir angegebenen Preise beruhen auf Erfahrungen welche ich selbst gemacht habe und auch zahle wenn wir in Prakohnchai sind.
Was issen dein Problem?
Ich persönlich finds schon interessant in welchen gegenden Thailands was gezahlt wird und wer welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Wenn es für dich interessanter ist wer in welchen Forum über wen was schreibt...bitteschön....,aber Jammer doch bitte dann nicht  wie ne kleine Göre über ander Foren und dortige Member wenn sie dich mal angreifen.

----------


## big_cloud

ah nee net schon widda alten Wein in neue Schlaeuch verpagge

----------


## big_cloud

macht da lieber nen leckeren Salat mit an

----------

Auf der verlinkten Seite steht aber rein gar nichts von Prakohnchai. Weder von dort noch sonst nem Ort. Soll damit also wohl Landesweit gültig sein.
- und somit Blödsin erste Güte

Zudem auf der ganzen Webseite kein Impressum gefunden. Seriösität ?

Die Seite sieht so aus, als ob Daten aus verschiedensten Quellen ohne irgendwelche Überprüfung zusammen getragen/geklaut wurden.



Also ich wäre bei so ner Quelle ziemlich skeptisch...................

----------

Sorry, @schiene aber Seite http://www.thaiguru.de/25603.xhtml  jkann man doch wirklich nicht für ernst nehmen. der Betreiber (ohne Impressum) ist doch nen Spinner der sich produzzieren will

----------


## big_cloud

ich find ja auch vieles im Net, aber das meiste lass ich liegen

----------


## schiene

> Auf der verlinkten Seite steht aber rein gar nichts von Prakohnchai.
> 
> ...


das hat ja wohl auch keiner behauptet!?
Die Angaben von Prakhonchei sind von mir gemacht wurde.

Dies habe ich geschrieben:
Sicher ist die Spanne der Arbeitslöhne wie überall in der Welt recht unterschiedlich.Auch in Thailand. 
Wer in Thailand lebt wird immer mal Handwerker,Hilfskräfte oder ähnliches in Anspruch nehmen.Egal ob für Gartenarbeit,Reinigung,Reperaturarbeiten oder ähnliches. 
Was zahlt ihr den Thais pro Stunde,für welche Arbeit und in welcher Gegend? 

Beispiel aus unserer Gegend :Stirnrunzeln: Prakhonchai,nähe Buriram,Isaan)Elektriker in Prakhonchai bekommt bei 8 Stunden Arbeit(er ist einer der wenigen der schnell,gut und ordentlich arbeitet  )600 Bath 

Fahrer mit privat Auto bekommt 500-800(je nach Autotyp(alt,neu,wieviele Personen fahren mit) Bath+Benzinkosten für 3-6 Stunden. 

Hilfskräfte beim Hausbau. 
ca.250 Bath bei 8 Stunden,davon 1 Stunde Pause 

"käufliche Liebe" 
1-2 Stunden 1300-2000 Bath,(auch wenn euch die Preise hierfür hoch erscheinen,sie sind so!) -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Angaben zu den Mindestlöhnen habe ich einfach nur mit reinkopiert.

Ich gehe immer davon aus das sich auch andere in Foren informieren und solche Preisbeispiele wie ich sie gemacht habe auf Interesse stoßen.
Hatten wir hier in diesem Forumschon drüber geschrieben?wenn ja ist es mir wohl entgangen.

----------

Na zumindest waren die Gehälter von Lehrern heute Thema und die schwankenden Gehaltsangebote für Oberlehrer Dieter!

----------

> Die Angaben zu den Mindestlöhnen habe ich einfach nur mit reinkopiert.


Hättest dies im Eröffnungspost auch reingetackert gehabt, wäre alles klar gewesen.

So war das mehr als nur verwirrend, wenn man noch den entsprechenden Link besuchte.


Und nun Friede unserer Asche....   ::

----------


## schiene

"Und nun Friede unserer Asche....  "
@Phommel,ich habe und hatte nie "un"-Frieden :aetsch:

----------

dann ist ja wieder alles GUT, bin ich aber froh!

----------

Klar, war doch blos Schattenboxen   ::

----------

Na ja, beim Thaiboxen möchte ich euch Beiden besser nicht sehen

----------


## schiene

nee,neee,keine Angst die Zeiten als Straßenkämpfer sind bei mir schon lange vorbei und Training mache ich schon lange nicht mehr.Wobei.....manchmal juckts schon in den Beinen mal wieder "dem ein oder anderen nen schönen Kick zu geben  ::

----------

Lass mich biiiiittte aussen vor und nehm nen anderen Sparringpartner

----------

Jo, ich könnte splittern und dann hat Schiene so einen im Daumen. 
Da ich so ätzend bin, entzündet sich dat und schon muss man ihm den ganzen Arm abnehmen.

Also lassen wird dat lieber mal sein    ::

----------


## schiene



----------

Hat jemand was anderes gewollt?

----------


## schiene

> Sorry, @schiene aber Seite http://www.thaiguru.de/25603.xhtml  jkann man doch wirklich nicht für ernst nehmen. der Betreiber (ohne Impressum) ist doch nen Spinner der sich produzzieren will


Die Sache ist zwar für mich abgehakt aber da hier nach eienem Impressum oder ähnlichem gefragt wurde.
schaut mal hier.
http://www.thaiguru.de/In_eigener_Sache.html

vielleicht solltet sich einige mal die Zeit nehmen und nen bissel auf der Seite stöbern.Ihr werdet feststellen das sie sehr umfangreich ist und auch recht gute Infos und Berichte enthält.

----------


## Samuianer

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt 'n A.schtritt oder gleich 'ne Tracht Puegel einfange - weiss nicht was das Gezeter soll - offensichtlich habt ihr null Ahnung...!

Oder ging's wiedermal nur um's Poebeln?

Executive Chef im Mariott Waterfront (guter Freund von mir ) bekommt 200 k! 

Im Dienstleistungsbereich werden (sehr) hohe Loehne gezahlt, weil die Leute knapp sind... schaut doch mal in die Job Anzeigen was so geboten wird - ab mittlerer und oberer Schiene versteht sich!

----------


## Dieter

> Na zumindest waren die Gehälter von Lehrern heute Thema und die schwankenden Gehaltsangebote für Oberlehrer Dieter!


Bin weder Ober- noch Unterlehrer, noch Gehaltsempfaenger.

----------

> Executive Chef im Mariott Waterfront (guter Freund von mir ) bekommt 200 k!


Ja auf Disney Thailand vielleicht..........dass du nicht gross rum kommst in dem Land merkt man aber auch.

----------

> vielleicht solltet sich einige mal die Zeit nehmen und nen bissel auf der Seite stöbern.


Da in Deutschland gehostet MÜSSTE der Impressumverweis theoretisch auf jeder einzelnen Seite erschichtlich und zugänglich sein.......und nicht wie in diesem Fall, irgendwo versteckt in einem Untermenu.

Da der angebene Pagebesitzer allerdings vorgibt in Thailand zu leben, kommt dieses müsste in eine Grauzone. Da dann zusätzliche Fragen der offiziellen Wohnadresse ( in Deutschland abgemeldet ? ) geklärt werden müsste.

Ws bleibt ist der Punkt der Seriösitat. Wenn man sich erst durch das halbe Angebot schaufeln muss zum kucken, wer da vorgibt dahinter zu stecken.



-------------------------------------

Mir geht es einfach darum. Manche haben wirklich das Gefühl nur weil etwas im Internet stehe dann sei dies die alleingültige Wahrheit und brüsten sich damit.

Sowas ist nicht nur Saudumm sondern auch noch ziemlich Rsikoreich.

----------


## Dieter

Wieso Phommel, Manfreds Gehaltsangabe fuer einen executive Manager eines  5 Sterne Resorts ist doch voellig im Rahmen?

----------

Woher soll ich wissen wie viele Sterne die haben ? Auf Samui bzw. Thailand schimpft sich ja jeder zweite Trottel "Executive Chef", der was mit Tourismus zu tun hat.

Bei so grossen Sternchen - Hotelketten mag dies mit dem Lohn durchaus sein. Okay war zu überhastet von mir, da erst später gegoogelt.

----------


## odd

```
Sorry, @schiene aber Seite http://www.thaiguru.de/25603.xhtml jkann man doch wirklich nicht für ernst nehmen. der Betreiber (ohne Impressum) ist doch nen Spinner der sich produzzieren will
```

Wie kommst Du darauf? Kenne zufaelliger Weise den 'Spinner', wohnt hier um die Ecke. Ein ganz normaler Kerl wie du  und ich.

Leider kenne ich seine Website nicht, denke aber dass sie sehr informativ ist.

Wer die Leute nicht persoenlich kennt, sollte sich bei solchen Kommentaren zurueck halten.

----------

Bin im Moment nicht so dolle drauf...sorry ...wenn es interessiert. Erklärung steht im Boxring.

----------


## odd

@Phommel bitte um Erklaerung

----------


## Samuianer

Einspruch euer Ehren!

Dafuer das du das Marriott Waterfront nicht kennst und dich offensichtlich auch sonst in der Szene tatsaechlich NICHT auszukennen scheinst, blaest du  hier ganz schoen ins Rohr!

Pepe, das ist der Manager der Q-Bar auf Samui/Chaweng kriegt 100.000 Netto Plus Appartment, Plus Jeep Cherokee, Plus ....Plus... plus...

Der DJ von dem gleichen Laden, Anreise+Rueckflug BKK-LON, kriegt fuer 2 Stunden auflegen 35.000 plus Kost und Logis!

"Don Sergio" Dj vom Reggae kriegt 80.000 plus, plus...

Eine andere Bekannte ist Spa-C.E.Managerin und erhaelt ebenso monatlich 80.000 plus, Unterkunft, plus Essen und einen Heimflug p.A.!

Im Siva Som (Hua Hin) gibts es das Doppelte...!

phommel das sind Fakten!

Kannst ja mal anfragen was Herr Wachveitel - CEM vom Oriental in BKK so im Monat an Salaer erntet und was da noch alles hinten dran haengt!

200.000 sind mal 4000 Euro + was soll das Geschrei?

Oder meisnt du das ein Manager der in Hongkong, Dubai, Adelaide, Brisbane oder auf Santa Maria 6000.- Euro/Dollar +++ erhaelt, freiwillig fuer 300 irgendwo in der Pampa arbeiten geht?

Die betroffenen Personen keine ungelernten Hilskraefte vom Reisfeld aus Udon Nirgendwo!

----------

Manfred...hab mich ja schon zurückgenommen, während du schriebst. sorry

----------


## Samuianer

Ist o.k. Stefan... weiss, hoert sich unwahrscheinlich an, ist aber so... mit Piloten, mit allen moeglichen Spezialisten, sogar Koechen!

----------

Doch doch, das glaube ich dir schon. Ist ja auch so. 


Mein Fehler war, dass ( wie du richtig erkannt hast ) ich gar nicht raffte, von welcher Schicht du da schreibst.

Du weisst je selbst, wie schnell man einem "executive manager" gegenüber stehen kann in Thailand   ::  .......hatte nur die im Kopf als ich das vorhin schrieb.

Ich mach mal ne Kaffeepause, damit ich was anderes aus dem Hinterkof bekomme. Solange der hinten juckt , kommt vorne nix g'scheites raus.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Glaubs mir, auch auf der Thai-Ebene, die, die was koennen, also RICHTIG was drauf haben, kriegen auch Salaer und andere Leistungen die den weltweiten Bedingungen entsprechen!

Sonst wuerde es allzu bald heissen: "Der Letzte macht das Licht aus!"  :cool: 

Warum Lehrer hhier fuer so mieses Salaer arbeiten frag mich nicht....Enthusiasten - das ist aber wohl die Einzigste Sparte...!

----------

Naja zumindest sind Lehrer ja "Kreditwürdig"   ::  ... dat hat dann ausgleichende Wirkung.

----------


## odd

Nicht nur Lehrer, auch Beamte in der Normalstellung.

Kenne einige mit Studium arbeiten im Government, kommen mit 7.000 bht nach Hause. Verkaeuferinnen bei Tesco erhalten nicht viel weniger.

----------


## Samuianer

Yep, das ist aber unterste Schiene!

Da gibt ja bei uns schon mehr!

----------


## guenny

die Beispiele zeigen ja auch sehr schön die Realität der gewaltigen Kluft zwischen armer, ungebildeter Landbevölkerung und Mittel- bzw. Oberschicht in industriellen/touristischen Gebieten.
Denn da reden wir dann von Tagelöhnen die dem gesetzlichen Mindestlohn entsprechen.
Das ist typisch für ein Schwellenland wie Thailand.

----------


## schiene

> die Beispiele zeigen ja auch sehr schön die Realität der gewaltigen Kluft zwischen armer, ungebildeter Landbevölkerung und Mittel- bzw. Oberschicht in industriellen/touristischen Gebieten.
> Denn da reden wir dann von Tagelöhnen die dem gesetzlichen Mindestlohn entsprechen.
> Das ist typisch für ein Schwellenland wie Thailand.


Genau solche Meinungen und Äußerungen wollte ich eigentlich in diesem Thread hören.Beispiele sind ja mitlerweile auch gute gekommen.Schade das es so entgleist ist und es wieder zu "Anpissereien" gekommen ist :smt085

----------

> Zitat von dragon
> 
> Na zumindest waren die Gehälter von Lehrern heute Thema und die schwankenden Gehaltsangebote für Oberlehrer Dieter!
> 
> 
> Bin weder Oberlehrer.


Kommst aber manchmal so rüber, sorry!
Grüße
Volker

----------

> ```
> Sorry, @schiene aber Seite http://www.thaiguru.de/25603.xhtml jkann man doch wirklich nicht für ernst nehmen. der Betreiber (ohne Impressum) ist doch nen Spinner der sich produzzieren will
> ```
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf? Kenne zufaelliger Weise den 'Spinner', wohnt hier um die Ecke. Ein ganz normaler Kerl wie du  und ich.
> 
> Leider kenne ich seine Website nicht, denke aber dass sie sehr informativ ist.
> 
> Wer die Leute nicht persoenlich kennt, sollte sich bei solchen Kommentaren zurueck halten.


Sorry odd, aber es wird mir, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, verwehrt bleiben, jeden Betreiber einer Website, persönlich kennen zu lernen! Kann dann nur das beurteilen was ich lese!

Aber dir zur liebe nehme ich die Behauptung mit dem Spinner zurück! (behaupte aber nicht das Gegenteil)

Grüße
Volker

----------

> Yep, das ist aber unterste Schiene!
> 
> Da gibt ja bei uns schon mehr!


Denke fast, Samui ist zu teuer für mich, bei dem Gehaltsniveau! hehe

Grüße
Volker

----------


## Dieter

> Kommst aber manchmal so rüber, sorry!
> Grüße
> Volker


Volker, das ist ein Missverstaendnis. Ich vertrete lediglich meine Meinung zu Gegebenheiten, von denen ich mich persoenlich ueberzeugen konnte mit dem noetigen Nachdruck.

----------

Dieter, möchte hier wirklich mit Niemandem Zoff anfangen und respektiere die Meinungen derer, die mehr Thailand-Erfahrungen haben als ich und nehme gewisse Ratschläge auch gerne an. Aber entschuldige den Ausdruck (aber als überzeugter Wahlbayer) wirst du damit umgehen können: Du kommst ab und an sehr "großkotzig" da her! 

Sorry, aber mein Eindruck!

Grüße
Volker

----------


## Dieter

Beispiel?

----------

Mein subjektiver Eindruck, fange jetzt nicht an zu wühlen, sorry, keine Lust, WettenDas , läuft,

----------


## Dieter

Bei so unbegruendeter Sachlage wuerde ich Dir dringend empfehlen, auf derart diskriminierende Aeusserungen zu verzichten.

----------

Wenn ich dann mal Zeit haben sollte und Lust habe, stelle ich "The best of Dieter" zusammen! Hatte aber gehofft, dass es nicht diskriminierend rüber kommt. Aber so ist das halt mit der persönlichen Wahrnehmung! Du hast deine, ich hab meine!

----------

Humorfaktor "NULL"? like a Westfale?, but up to you!

Grüße
volker

----------


## Dieter

Volker, is scho recht. Ich wollt halt mal wissen was dran ist an der These, mit der ich bisher eigentlich nur hier konfrontiet werde   :cool:  .

----------

Wie gesagt, mache es mal, aber jetzt nicht mehr, nichts für ungut!

Grüße
Volker

Und hier ist halt anders!

----------


## Dieter

> Und hier ist halt anders!


Was soll und diese Platituede mitteilen?

----------

Könnte ich jetzt ne längere Abhandlung zu schreiben, aber dann brauchst du wieder ne Zusammenfassung! hehe

Grüße

Volker

----------

Und ausser dir, hat ja keiner Interesse daran!

----------


## schiene

> Yep, das ist aber unterste Schiene!


wie?,was hab ich denn damit zu tun? :traurig:

----------


## Samuianer

DU nicht, die niedrige Lohnstruktur! Wenn du wllst, reichen wir 'ne Petition ein und lassen das auf "Schublade" aendern!



Die Kehrseite der Medaille mit der Lohnstruktur, ist natuerlich die Preisstruktur!

Wenn der Markt immer hoehere Standards verlangt, aber "Krabbel-Tisch" Preise erwartet, dann wird es halt sehr schwierig, wo geht es  hin? Entlassungen, Personal mit niedrigen Ausbildungsstandard...mindere Qualitaet im Allgemeinen, ganz klar!

Immer groessere Hotelanlagen, immer weniger Individualitaet - dann kommt das (herrliche) Wort MASSENTOURISMUS zum tragen - ist wie MASSENABFUETTERUNG - MASSENABFRERTIGUNG - Masseneinsamkeit...


...deswegen lieber Qualitaet als Quantitaet!

Ich lege lieber was drauf und esse, wenn dann meine Pizza beim Italiener anstatt bei Pizza Hut.... oder aehnlichen Massenabfuetterungsanstalten!

----------


## schiene

Hier mal wieder eine Aktualisierung der Arbeitskosten/Preise.
*2009 Minimum Daily Wage* 

Province
Bangkok, Nakhon Phathom, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani, Samut Prakan and Samut Sakhon
 203 Bath


Phuket
 197Bath

Chonburi
 180 Bath

Saraburi
 179 Bath

Chachoengsao, Phra Nakhon Sri Ayutthaya and Rayong 
 173 Bath

Nakhon Ratchasima
 170 Bath

Ranong
 169 Bath

Chiang Mai and Phang-na 
 168 Bath 

Krabi and Kanchanaburi 
 165 Bath

Phetchaburi and Ratchaburi
 164 Bath

Chanthaburi, Prachin Buri, and Lop Buri
 163 Bath

Loei
 162 Bath

Singburi and Ang Thong
 161 Bath

Prachuap Khiri Khan, Samut Songkram, and Sa Kaeo
 160 Bath

Chumphon and Uthai Thani 
 158 Bath

Chiang Rai, Trang, Nong Khai, and Udon Thani  
 157 Bath

Kamphaeng Phet, Trat, Nakhon Nayok, and Lumphun
 156 Bath

Kalasin, Nakhon Si Thammarat, Nakhon Sawan, Buri Ram, Pattani, Phattalung, Phetchabun, Yasothon, Yala, Sakhon Nakhon, Satun, and Surat Thani
 155 Bath

Khon Kaen, Chai Nat, Roi Et, Lampang, Suphan Buri, Nong Bua Lamphun, and Ubon Ratchathani
 154 Bath

Nakhon Phanom, Narathiwat, Mukdahan, and  Amnat Charoen
 153 Bath

Phitsanulok, Uttaradit, and Chaiyaphom
 152 Bath

Tak, Nan, Maha Sarakham, Mae Hong Son, Sukhothai, and Surin
 151 Bath

Phayao, Phichit, Phrae and Srisaket
 150 Bath

Source: Ministry of Labor, as of June 2009
Website: http://www.mol.go.th

----------


## schiene

ein kleiner Film welcher ganz gut zu dem Thema passt
[youtube:1rjmkp6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhiBk4YEmbs&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:1rjmkp6g]

----------

